# Podrian responder esta encuesta



## maritenz (Ago 8, 2008)

hola amigos/as necesito un poco de ayuda no convencional...


si no es mucha molestia podrian responder mi encuesta..


ya que en donde vivo no hay muchas personas que sepan mucho de esto.


desde ya muchas gracias.


responder por mensaje privado


----------



## ciri (Ago 8, 2008)

A ver...

1.	¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN?
Con un tester, si.

2.	¿Diferencia los diodos rectificadores de los zener?
Si hasta ahora lo que conozco.

3.	¿Sabe cual es la tensión que estabiliza cada zener?
No, supongo que depende del tipo.

4.	¿Diferencia los led´s comunes de los infrarrojos?
Si.

5.	Donde cree que seria más útil este producto 
En donde se estudie electrónica.

6.	¿Estaría dispuesto a comprar este producto?
Tal vez.

7.	¿Cuanto sería el máximo que pagaría? sabiendo que un tester de buena calidad ronda los $150
Menos de $50 seguro, hasta ahora el rango de error del tester me alcanza.

8.	¿Reemplazaría al tester por este producto para probar semiconductores?
No, creo que la de arriba responde a esta.

9.	¿Cree que su utilización seria frecuente?
No.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 8, 2008)

Bueno Bueno

1. ¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN? 
Con un tester, si.
Obviamente con el datasheet tambien.

2. ¿Diferencia los diodos rectificadores de los zener? 
Con el datasheet. y algun que otro fasil EJ: xx 3.9 = 3.9v

3. ¿Sabe cual es la tensión que estabiliza cada zener? 
Idem a la anterior.

4. ¿Diferencia los led´s comunes de los infrarrojos? 
Con un tester barato de los que tienen probador de trans.(ya que los hacer conducir y encienden)

5. Donde cree que seria más útil este producto 
En donde se estudie electrónica. 
En los service de Electronica y lugares de reparacion en gral.

6. ¿Estaría dispuesto a comprar este producto? 
Tal vez. 
Habria que ver el precio prestaciones.

7. ¿Cuanto sería el máximo que pagaría? sabiendo que un tester de buena calidad ronda los $150 
hasta $100 *

8. ¿Reemplazaría al tester por este producto para probar semiconductores? 

Con el tester se hace una prueba dinamica, rapida.
Cuando aprendes a usar bien el tester, y este es de buena calidad, este se convierte en tu mano derecha.
Ante una duda, o falla compleja, se debe revisar conponente por componente. 

9. ¿Cree que su utilización seria frecuente? 

Si en mi caso que me dedico a las reparaciones. 

* "En cambio si los probamos en forma activa tenemos más probabilidades de saber si el componente esta en estado de ser usado en un circuito o no".

Tendrian que poner un medidor de tension zener, un medidor de corriente de fuga para diodos,
tambien lo que se llama un emparejador de transistores. Seria muy util si tubiera un medidor de continuidad (esto lo haria muy dinamico) con proteccion a mas de 450v.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 8, 2008)

Ciri y karapalida te han respondido bien, solo tengo que hacerte una aclaracion:

1.	¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN?

Con el polimetro se distinge facilmente, incluso algunos les introduces los terminales en su orificio correspondiente y te dicen la beta que tienen, sin embargo tu tienes que saber donde esta la Base, Colector y Emisor. 
Y ahora pregunto yo: si tengo yo que averiguar donde esta la Base, colector y emisor, ¿para que quiero un equipo que me diga si es NPN o PNP? 
Seguramente si ya se donde estan sus terminales tambien sabre de que tipo es.

Bueno, con tanta filosofia lo unico que quiero decir es que si  tengo que comprar un comprabador de transistores solamente compraria uno que me indicara automaticamente cuales son sus terminales.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2008)

_1.	¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN?_
Por el codigo.
Si es un transistor desconocido uso el tester.

_2.	¿Diferencia los diodos rectificadores de los zener?_
Por el encapsulado (general es diferente). 
Por el codigo.
Si hay duda lo mido poniendo una resistencia en serie y una fuente.

_3.	¿Sabe cual es la tensión que estabiliza cada zener?_
Por el codigo.
Si hay duda lo mido poniendo una resistencia en serie y una fuente.

_4.	¿Diferencia los led´s comunes de los infrarrojos?_
? ? ? Con los ojos cerrados no.

_5.	Donde cree que seria más útil este producto _
En un taller de electrónica.
Si el gabinete es fuerte, para trabar la puerta del patio.

_6.	¿Estaría dispuesto a comprar este producto?_
No.

_7.	¿Cuanto sería el máximo que pagaría? sabiendo que un tester de buena calidad ronda los $150_
Si el probador es lo que creo, no me interesa ni regalado.

_8.	¿Reemplazaría al tester por este producto para probar semiconductores?_
Nene... de ese producto que "prueba componentes en forma activa" no decis absolutamente nada de como ensaya el componente y información da.

Me juego la cabeza que estan queriendo fabricar el clasico probador de transistores que no es mas que un oscilador de bloqueo.  Ese metodo es tan 'debil' como el del tester, y lo unico que te da es una nocion si la ganancia es alta o  baja (igual que el tester).

_9.	¿Cree que su utilización seria frecuente?_
Hace años hice una compra importante (para mi bolsillo) y me dieron de obsequio uno de esos probadores. Termino en la basura.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 8, 2008)

Segun las opiniones veo que al que realmente sabe electronica este equipo no le hace falta, ahora es muy posible que a los novatos les interese, aunque luego a largo plazo termine en el baul de los recuerdos.


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 8, 2008)

Es verdad, la unica utilidad que le encuentro ahora es la de usarlo en laboratorios que es casi el unico lugar en el que necesitan mediciones muy precisas...


----------



## El nombre (Ago 9, 2008)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> Es verdad, la unica utilidad que le encuentro ahora es la de usarlo en laboratorios que es casi el unico lugar en el que necesitan mediciones muy precisas...


No creo que la medida del equipo sea muy precisa


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2008)

Si se trata del probador con oscilador de bloqueo ni siquiera mide, se gira un potenciometro hasta que se enciende una luz.  La escala es nada mas que rayitas equiespaciadas para tener idea de si mucha o poca ganancia.


----------



## Guest (Ago 9, 2008)

1.	¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN?
mmm... Si, por codigo lo mas ususal, si se pone chulo tester, y si no tengo ni pila pa medir continuidad siempre estara la board un led y la primera pila que pille por casa.

2.	¿Diferencia los diodos rectificadores de los zener?
Basicamente por encapsulado (a la legua mas o menos), si no por nomenclatura.

3.	¿Sabe cual es la tensión que estabiliza cada zener?
Hombre... , excepto los especificos (que los mide su madre en laboratorio y te lo cuentan en el datasheet) que yo sepa todos siguen un estandar de valores, lo indica en el encapsulado.

4.	¿Diferencia los led´s comunes de los infrarrojos?
Si ambos son de lente clara y transparente y no estan emitiendo luz ni los estoy sometiendo a ninguna tension... Si, basta con mirar la "cazuelilla", hasta te se decir cual es blanco, naranja, verde/ambar/rojo, o IR. Si estoy ciego siempre queda que la lente del IR sea azulada y si no estoy muy vago hasta le meto tensión pa comprobar.

5.	Donde cree que seria más útil este producto 
En un taller de electrónica. Y ni eso, mas vale maña que pasta.


6.	¿Estaría dispuesto a comprar este producto?
mmm... NO

7.	¿Cuanto sería el máximo que pagaría? sabiendo que un tester de buena calidad ronda los $150
No necesito nada que un PDF no pueda darme. Esto valdria solo para tecnologuia inversa.

8.	¿Reemplazaría al tester por este producto para probar semiconductores?
¿para que, si el tester me proporciona mas mediciones?

9.	¿Cree que su utilización seria frecuente?
NO, puntual y extraordinario.


----------



## jorger (Ago 21, 2008)

1.¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN?
Buscando el datasheet o probando con el tester.

2. ¿Diferencia los diodos rectificadores de los zener? 
Por el encapsulado.

3. ¿Sabe cual es la tensión que estabiliza cada zener? 
Por el encapsulado,que te lo indica.

4. ¿Diferencia los led´s comunes de los infrarrojos? 
Con un poco de ojo si...si hay duda le meto tensión.

5. Donde cree que seria más útil este producto 
En un taller de electrónica y donde se estudie electrónica.


6. ¿Estaría dispuesto a comprar este producto? 
Si no hay mas remedio...

7. ¿Cuanto sería el máximo que pagaría? sabiendo que un tester de buena calidad ronda los $150 
Lo que hiciera falta,digo yo...

8. ¿Reemplazaría al tester por este producto para probar semiconductores? 
No porque el tester tiene muchas mas mediciones.

9. ¿Cree que su utilización seria frecuente? 
Pues va a ser que no.Hombre,si necesitas el tester para medir transistores, diodos,etc. en un momento determinado,no puedes esperar y solo  tienes el probador de semiconductores a mano pues si.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 21, 2008)

1.	¿Puede diferenciar fácilmente los transistores PNP de los NPN?
                  Si.


2.	¿Diferencia los diodos rectificadores de los zener?
                  Si.

3.	¿Sabe cual es la tensión que estabiliza cada zener?
                  Si.

4.	¿Diferencia los led´s comunes de los infrarrojos?
                  Si.

5.	Donde cree que seria más útil este producto 
                  En un taller de electrónica.
                             En donde se estudie electrónica.


6.	¿Estaría dispuesto a comprar este producto?
                             Tal vez.

7.	¿Cuanto sería el máximo que pagaría? sabiendo que un tester de buena calidad ronda los $150

                   $20

8.	¿Reemplazaría al tester por este producto para probar semiconductores?

                             No.


9.	¿Cree que su utilización seria frecuente?

                             No.


----------

